# Borgo di Vagli--Advice Needed



## regatta333 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have the opportunity to spend a week at this resort in mid-October, but have read mixed reviews. On the one hand, quite a few have complained about the condition of the road leading to the resort and how it makes day trips and dinners out a real challenge; on the other hand, it's Tuscany.

Anyone been here or care to chime in?


----------



## nonutrix (Sep 2, 2010)

I'll be very interested in what you hear.  I have a trip booked for a week in November.  If you do end up going, please post a review.

Thanks in advance!

nonutrix


----------



## mindy35 (Oct 22, 2010)

We stayed there a few years back. We had a stupendous experience.

It is true that the dirt road in and out is rough around the edges but not much more than many places where I am from in N. California. The "hamlet" itself has a rustic elegance.

It is quiet and remote but that is the appeal. It was a respit to come home to after a day of touring all over Tuscany. BDV affords a unique and I feel authentic Tuscan experience. We loved the idea of shopping at local markets in town and setting up our own breakfast and afternoon wine and cheese on the terrace.

The accommodations are just beautiful and the hospitality we experienced was warm and personal. Beds, linens and bathrooms were first rate. As was the restaurant on site.

Aren't most special experiences worth the work to get there?


----------



## nonutrix (Nov 9, 2010)

regatta333 said:


> I have the opportunity to spend a week at this resort in mid-October, but have read mixed reviews. On the one hand, quite a few have complained about the condition of the road leading to the resort and how it makes day trips and dinners out a real challenge; on the other hand, it's Tuscany.
> 
> Anyone been here or care to chime in?



Did you stay at Borgo di Vagli in October?

nonutrix


----------



## regatta333 (Nov 10, 2010)

nonutrix said:


> Did you stay at Borgo di Vagli in October?
> 
> nonutrix



Unfortunately, no.  I happened to notice that the unit was on hold in my account.  My husband was checking his work schedule to verify that he could go that week.  RCI is supposed to notify me of a unit on hold, which they have done in the past by phone, to give me the opportunity to confirm it.  I did not get a phone call and when I checked the very next day, the unit was gone.  I called RCI and they had released the unit without even giving me the opportunity to confirm it.  Had I not happened to notice it, I would never have known of the match. 

The most infuriating part is that they make no effort to understand what happened.  They acknowledge that I should have been contacted, but do not dig into the cause of it to make sure it does not happen again.  My husband and I ended up going somewhere else that week through a different exchange company.  I did get the RCI week extended until May (it was expiring in Oct) to give me the opportunity to use it.  This is the last week I have banked with RCI.  Once it is gone, I am done with them.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry that happened, I hope you got to go somewhere else of equal interest to you. 

I know from experience that RCI frequently doesn't call or email, to notify a member of a match for an ongoing search.  Too bad, because they can always find the time to call about something silly, such as depositing a future week at a resort you sold years ago and told them about 5x... 

Alternatives are: call first to find out exactly when a hold will expire (and take what you're told with a grain of salt) or if truly probably interested, confirm and have a 24-hour grace period to check whether plans can work for all involved.

If your search is an exact match for dates and resort number, they often automatically confirm, and then give you opportunity to cancel w/o penalty. But if the search is general, not.


----------

